# help guessing how far along she is



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

I know that there's no sure fire way to tell exactly how far along she may be, but I was hoping some of you experts could give me your opinions. Our 2 goats have been together for 3 years now and no kids, but Reba started developing an udder about a month and a half ago, and her lady parts are quite swollen. After watching our buck chase her around all of last year and her showing him no interest I just stopped hoping for kids. Needless to say, I'm super excited about these little ones. Posting pics. I should also let you all know that I'm no pro at feeing for ligaments since I didn't feel them before and she doesn't care for me messing around her tail...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She has at least a couple weeks left judging by her udder. But they can really fool ya.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She has at least a couple weeks left judging by her udder. But they can really fool ya.


I've read that some may not fill until delivery... is that common? Or for the most part do they begin to fill before?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She looks like she'll hang on to them for a while. Her udder needs to fill up a bit


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

tiff said:


> I've read that some may not fill until delivery... is that common? Or for the most part do they begin to fill before?


No it's not common


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

goat girls said:


> No it's not common


Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

tiff said:


> I've read that some may not fill until delivery... is that common? Or for the most part do they begin to fill before?


They usually begin to fill before kidding. Usually their teats will fill during early labor. But it varies a ton from doe to doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you never know, they can indeed throw us off. 
She is coming along nicely though.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

My guess would be 4-6 weeks. I would definitely keep an eye on her though in case she is closer than that. You'll more than likely want to separate her from the buck when labor starts (before if possible) and keep her separate for quite a while as it's better for her not to get bred right back. 

She's very pretty! I'd love to see her face  I want a black doe someday!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is a pic of my girls bag progression. It was her first pregnancy. She delivered 12/13. I have another doe that is 6-7 weeks out now and she doesn't have much of a bag at all yet.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

This is Milly She is due Feb. 4th. When I look close at your pictures, I see a tiny bit of mucus. My Milly has that too. My Milly is deep, and yours is wide. But the udders and mucus look close. So I'm guessing Feb. 6th.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm guessing she has at least 4 weeks to go... pretty girl!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@wifeof1 - Is Milly an FF or a seasoned freshener?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes. She will be 2 years old in March.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> @wifeof1 - Is Milly an FF or a seasoned freshener?


Ff


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Yes. She will be 2 years old in March.


She has a pretty large udder for not being due until early February!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Her lineage and she has the precocious udder history.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> This is Milly She is due Feb. 4th. When I look close at your pictures, I see a tiny bit of mucus. My Milly has that too. My Milly is deep, and yours is wide. But the udders and mucus look close. So I'm guessing Feb. 6th.


Thanks for the pics! She's a beauty!


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

there are so many different tips and tricks I have read on here.. and yes I have heard the udders coming in is a sign... BUT... it depends on the goat... if they have kid before... and a really good guesstimate if you didn't see the day they were breed... 
The pictures I saw her udders are just forming not full... i am HORRIBLE at setting the day they are due so i have things I look for every day when they are close... your goat is defiantly showing in my opinion... I would keep an eye on her udders feel them every day till you feel the udders getting hard filling with the milk... also look for discharge AND illongation of her hole... another note is they won't always be as excited about eating the day of sometimes as well as laying down more than normal... I try feeling the tail lol I'm bad at it lol 
.. udders, eating habits, discharge, and constant waiting


----------

